# I'm getting bored with chicken, ribs, beef and butts ( Creative Ideas Welcomed)



## fwismoker (Jul 1, 2013)

Thinking of trying some more different things. How's smoker sausage rolls sound or burritos?  I'll take any  out of the ordinary suggestions you might have for main dishes to try either on the grill or smoker...  If not it'll be a long summer.

Here's what i have so far.

Burritos

Sausage roll (with mushrooms and onions) mmmm 

Meatloaf

Hamburger pie (you might call it shepherds pie)

Pork tenderloin hammered thin, dipped in egg wash plus breading and fried on over the grill?

Frog legs... Thanks Roadkill


----------



## link (Jul 1, 2013)

I saw on here a while back Beef Tongue and have been wanting to try that. You should give it a try first.  :)


----------



## themule69 (Jul 1, 2013)

burritos = one of the above

sausage roll = pork

meatloaf= beef

hamburger pie = beef

So with that said. They are all out. So i'm thinking fish With freash veggies.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## chef willie (Jul 1, 2013)

I just read something about 'pizza rolls' and didn't realize that in West Virginia these things are like semi-sacred and I did see somebody using split sausages in them. Now, I've been wanting to try pizza on the stone in the grill, so now wondering how these pizza rolls would be on the grill....hmmmmmmmm


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 1, 2013)

Most anything you would do in your oven you can do in a smoker.

Scalloped potato's

Twice smoked potato

Casserols of all types

use the smoked meat in burritos, tacos, stir fry, pizza, ect. ect.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 1, 2013)

themule69 said:


> burritos = one of the above
> 
> sausage roll = pork
> 
> ...


You know what i mean Mr Mule
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






     LOL   Any main dishes can have beef, pork etc....


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jul 1, 2013)

Have your butcher get you one of these.



Tom


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 1, 2013)

JIRodriguez said:


> Most anything you would do in your oven you can do in a smoker.
> 
> Scalloped potato's
> 
> ...


Always good to use smoked meats in those dishes but i'm also thinking of cooking all of those things on the grill/ in the smoker....Kind of like camping.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 1, 2013)

How about chicken lips?


----------



## themule69 (Jul 1, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> You know what i mean Mr Mule
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't know how to cook fish. Just ask! You don't have to beat on my head. I'd tell you

David


----------



## michief (Jul 1, 2013)

Gotta wonder how you eat those chicken ribs? Do you have really big chickens or do you just eat a lot of chicken ribs?


----------



## themule69 (Jul 1, 2013)

michief said:


> Gotta wonder how you eat those chicken ribs? Do you have really big chickens or do you just eat a lot of chicken ribs?


Not ribs. Lips


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 1, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Not ribs. Lips


You're killing me David


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 1, 2013)

I have not tried it myself but I know a lot of people like smoked bologna.


----------



## webowabo (Jul 1, 2013)

link said:


> I saw on here a while back Beef Tongue and have been wanting to try that. You should give it a try first. :)


Im still waiting with you as well on this... I love beef tongue. .. just never attempted to cook it.


----------



## michief (Jul 1, 2013)

He clearly states chicken ribs in the title 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





before the edit anyways ...lol


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 1, 2013)

michief said:


> He clearly states chicken ribs in the title
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chicken ribs??  I don't see no stinking chicken ribs!


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 1, 2013)

webowabo said:


> Im still waiting with you as well on this... I love beef tongue. .. just never attempted to cook it.


I had it once as a kid and iirc no one liked it...but i was like 6 so i'm game to re try it.


----------



## webowabo (Jul 1, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> webowabo said:
> 
> 
> > Im still waiting with you as well on this... I love beef tongue. .. just never attempted to cook it.
> ...


Maybe ill try it this weekend. I think I remember reading you need to boil the tongue to remove the tough skin... and I would assume after its removed.  Apply some rub.  Probably bacon cause I wouldnt think the tongue has alot of marbling. .. and take it to an IT to slice?


----------



## roadkill cafe (Jul 1, 2013)

Smoked Frog Legs!!! Then again, tastes like chicken? LOL...but seriously, Saw someone post a recipe for them on here not that long ago. Looked really good. I usually saute them in garlic butter or blacken them. Grilled some a long time ago and they were good too. Maybe brine and smoke a turkey breast??? And I'm with Mule, fish!! Swordfish steaks to be precise. Smoked duck maybe?? Just some thoughts....

Steve


----------



## webowabo (Jul 1, 2013)

Roadkill Cafe said:


> Smoked Frog Legs!!! Then again, tastes like chicken? LOL...but seriously, Saw someone post a recipe for them on here not that long ago. Looked really good. I usually saute them in garlic butter or blacken them. Grilled some a long time ago and they were good too. Maybe brine and smoke a turkey breast??? And I'm with Mule, fish!! Swordfish steaks to be precise. Smoked duck maybe?? Just some thoughts....
> 
> Steve


frog legs..would be great on the smoker.. yum. Just season with some cajun(maybe add a little brown sugar) ... smoke like ya would wings.. yum yum!


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 1, 2013)

Roadkill Cafe said:


> Smoked Frog Legs!!! Then again, tastes like chicken? LOL...but seriously, Saw someone post a recipe for them on here not that long ago. Looked really good. I usually saute them in garlic butter or blacken them. Grilled some a long time ago and they were good too. Maybe brine and smoke a turkey breast??? And I'm with Mule, fish!! Swordfish steaks to be precise. Smoked duck maybe?? Just some thoughts....
> 
> Steve


Yep, frog legs made my list, thank you!


----------



## michief (Jul 1, 2013)

I am considering doing tongue as well. I really enjoy it but have never attempted it myself. Might be time to man up and go for it.


----------



## webowabo (Jul 1, 2013)

And I have yet to try fish on the smoker.  I love some trout.. and cosco always has whole cleaned trout available.. my SBL (smoke bucket list) just gets longer and longer.. I NEED MORE TIME TO DO MY SBL!... maybe I should quit my job
.lol..


----------



## gary morris (Jul 1, 2013)

Hiya, there not that great ideas, but do you fancy - Spiced leg of lamb?  Tandoori Fish? Tandoori Chicken?  I have the recipes for these somewhere, I can supply them if your interested.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 1, 2013)

Frog legs. We use to eat them at deer camp. Wrapped in foil S&P straight on the coals. That was our after dark and after cleaning the deer fun. We would circle the pond a few times with our 22 pistols.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## webowabo (Jul 1, 2013)

damn it....i want frog legs right now!


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello FWI.  Hello Gary.  Firstly I prefer frogs legs rolled in cornmeal and flour and fried, just my pref.  FWI I think Gary hit a homerun with the leg of lamb or kid goat.  I am NOT a fan of Indian food or most of their spicing as it can be a little sweet for me.  Being from Texas I had never tried lamb.  My British wife and friends like it so I had it oven cooked once--  NO THANK YOU!!  Then I thought what about the GRILL and MY way of cooking.  I will say it ain't bad at all and I have cooked it more than once ( Please don't tell my Tx. brothers I actually put sheep on my grill and I WILL deny it even under torture 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





).  Lamb will handle serious spices and rubs as it has a little wild taste.  A brisket or game rub will work.  The one thing I will offer is that I would grill,  HOT and fast and serve no more than medium rare.  I can't give you IT but you know what your doin.  My only other idea is that there all ALL sorts of exotic meats out there but most will be game.  Let us know what you come up with.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## themule69 (Jul 1, 2013)

How about cold smoked letuce? For a all smoked salad?

David


----------



## roadkill cafe (Jul 1, 2013)

How about gator tail? It's good grilled after marinated in buttermilk and rosemary and seasoned with cajun or creole seasoning. Gotta be good smoked or maybe even reverse seared.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 1, 2013)

NOW David.  I think you are just being silly now.  I don't think you can smoke lettuce.  But I am pretty sure you can smoke tomatoes,  a little smoked cheese and smoked ham or bacon or both, you see where I am goin here? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## leosmith78 (Jul 1, 2013)

I've been wanting to try a smoked beef tongue, just haven't found a recipe that someone else has had good luck with. 

I've done beef heart, cut into strips, rubbed, then wrapped in bacon. Don't remember the cook time, I think I just pulled them when the bacon was crisped to my liking. They were pretty darn good...

I've smoked eggs before, sometimes placed raw in the smoker, other times boiled and shelled first. Makes a good deviled egg.

Smoked jalapenos wrapped in bacon and stuffed with cream/cheddar cheese are always a hit. I've even done habaneros that way. I intend to try it with ghost peppers if I can some decent sized ones out of my friend's garden this year.

If you can get a hold of some boudin, this fantastic smoked.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 1, 2013)

Gator is good but kinda tastes like fishy chicken to me so we are back at square one aren't we?  I had tongue long ago and long ago was too soon,  but could have been made badly.

Danny


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jul 1, 2013)

themule69 said:


> How about cold smoked letuce? For a all smoked salad?
> 
> David


You bet David,  Having a smoked tuna salad for supper tonight, smoking the lettuce leaves. It's so dang hot here, just looking for something cool.

Actually if it can be consumed, it can be smoked.  Converted a few to smoked beer at a outing this past weekend. 

FWI, go into the grocery, close your eyes, spin around a few times, point, open your eyes and whatever you are pointing at, smoke it. 

Tom


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 1, 2013)

DELETED


----------



## charcoal junkie (Jul 1, 2013)

How about kidneys, sweet breads, whole sheep head, turtle, tripe, the list is endless.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jul 1, 2013)

KC5TPY said:


> C'Mon Mr. Tom.  Can ya really smoke lettuce leaves?  I can understand tomatoes but fresh leaves?
> 
> Danny


C'mon Danny,  Do you really have a doubt?  I'll get the camera out, you look for a thread tomorrow.

Tom


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 1, 2013)

Mr. Tom I deleted that post cause I thought you were jerkin my chain but I should have KNOWN better.  Like I said before, if you say it can be done I am interested.  Sorry to hijack this thread.  I'll shut up now.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 1, 2013)

I smoked/grilled my greens for my Feb throw down entry!

How about Hagfish, AKA Slime Eel!!!













5563488652_942056e1a2_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 12, 2013


















5563482542_5b438fe28d_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 12, 2013






IF you've had ice cream more than likely you've had the slime from Hagfish!!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jul 1, 2013)

KC5TPY said:


> Mr. Tom I deleted that post cause I thought you were jerkin my chain but I should have KNOWN better.  Like I said before, if you say it can be done I am interested.  Sorry to hijack this thread.  I'll shut up now.  Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny


Danny, do to the subject, you aren't hijacking the thread as I'm sure FWI would be interested.  I will start a new thread though as not to hijack this one.

FWI is just getting antsy waiting for the corn to come in.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 1, 2013)

There are definitely some sick individuals on here...lmao 

Slime???  Lamb head??   Tom...pigs head??     I'm open to maybe the lamb head and maybe some pigs head but slime?   Case you're sick!


----------



## dburne (Jul 1, 2013)

Lol I was just thinking the same. Had my mouth watering thinking about the ribs I am going to be smoking on the 4th  , then I saw this thread. Mouth certainly is not watering anymore...


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 1, 2013)

Well I don't see a problem with smoking greens since I always put smoked meat IN my greens But I will look forward to seein smoked lettuce in salad.. I got faith in a Mr. Tom.  "Learn" me something new. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 1, 2013)

*LAMB*.  Go for it.  Just my 2 cents.

Danny


----------



## cwalk (Jul 1, 2013)

I have put neck bones in the smoker, I've even tried pig tails rapped in bacon. I heard smoked cabbage was pretty good.


----------



## palladini (Jul 1, 2013)

webowabo said:


> And I have yet to try fish on the smoker. I love some trout.. and cosco always has whole cleaned trout available.. my SBL (smoke bucket list) just gets longer and longer.. I NEED MORE TIME TO DO MY SBL!... maybe I should quit my job
> .lol..


LOL, I am Permanent Disability, trust me, it is not as fun as you think,  Got put there after about 8 million miles driven (Truck) at the age of 52.  No physical problems. short term Memory yes.  I no longer drive, no insurance company would be able to pay for the damages.  But I do love smoking good food.

To Original Poster, look at the Fatties section, get creative and go to it,  YUMMY!


----------



## themule69 (Jul 1, 2013)

KC5TPY said:


> NOW David.  I think you are just being silly now.  I don't think you can smoke lettuce.  But I am pretty sure you can smoke tomatoes,  a little smoked cheese and smoked ham or bacon or both, you see where I am goin here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trust me Danny you can cold smoke lettuce. Pretty good stuff.

David


----------



## themule69 (Jul 1, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> You bet David,  Having a smoked tuna salad for supper tonight, smoking the lettuce leaves. It's so dang hot here, just looking for something cool.
> 
> Actually if it can be consumed, it can be smoked.  Converted a few to smoked beer at a outing this past weekend.
> 
> ...


Tom It is to hot to brew beer here now. But I make a pretty good smoked ale

David


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 1, 2013)

Well David I was just tryin to tease ya; BUT I thought you had more than a box of matches. 






  Told ya you and Tom runnin with tha BIG dogs.  OK.  NOW I gotta give 'er a whirl.  Got me curious.  Thanks for the inspiration. Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## themule69 (Jul 1, 2013)

KC5TPY said:


> Well David I was just tryin to tease ya; BUT I thought you had more than a box of matches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH Grasshopper Buy you a box of matches. You will never look back
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy smoken

David


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 1, 2013)

So slime eels are out I guess. I'm told the eel meat is actually really good. 

How about Cacti or agave????


----------



## wisconsinbutt (Jul 1, 2013)

I've heard great things about smoked mac&cheese! 

As far as meat goes, my local grocery store has alligator "nuggets"? and thrasher shark steaks right now.. I'm going to pick some up this week just to try them!


----------



## brekar (Jul 2, 2013)

How about liver, rattlesnake, raccoon, mushrooms, or heart? I've had all of this in one form or another, couldn't hurt to smoke it...


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jul 2, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Tom It is to hot to brew beer here now. But I make a pretty good smoked ale
> 
> David


Sounds good to me David.  Cooler weather is around the corner.

Tom


----------



## frosty (Jul 2, 2013)

I think I'm getting woozy. . . . .

What about smoked pineapple, mango, salsa?  You can definately smoke the tomatoes, onion, peppers and grill the pineapple and mango.

How about watermelon burgers?  Smoked eggs?

Smoked Peaches. Pears or figs  I even smoked pomegranate once. OK it was terrible, but I tried.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jul 2, 2013)

KC5TPY said:


> Well I don't see a problem with smoking greens since I always put smoked meat IN my greens But I will look forward to seein smoked lettuce in salad.. I got faith in a Mr. Tom.  "Learn" me something new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The following will take you to the lettuce thread.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/144163/smoking-lettuce-from-go-to-show-q-view

Tom


----------



## themule69 (Jul 2, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> The following will take you to the lettuce thread.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/144163/smoking-lettuce-from-go-to-show-q-view
> 
> Tom


Great idea Tom. I always put mine straight on the smoker.

David


----------



## wjordan52 (Jul 2, 2013)

I'll second mac & cheese and cabbage! Both are great smoked.


----------



## goldenoatsoda (Jul 8, 2013)

Stuffed Bell Pepper Cheesesteak: I took leftover chuck roast, sliced it up really thin, Sauteed some sweet onion, added some white cheddar cheese, then crammed it into bell peppers that had been cut in half. Smoked until the peppers were tender, and whammy! they came out fantastic!


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 8, 2013)

GoldenOatSoda said:


> Stuffed Bell Pepper Cheesesteak: I took leftover chuck roast, sliced it up really thin, Sauteed some sweet onion, added some white cheddar cheese, then crammed it into bell peppers that had been cut in half. Smoked until the peppers were tender, and whammy! they came out fantastic!


Looks GREAT!  ...and thanks for reminding me i wanted to do regular stuffed peppers also, forgot all about that.


----------



## lamar (Oct 14, 2013)

Take a few strips of bacon.......coat it with some maple syrup and your favorite rub......smoke at 240F till done to your liking.........makes the best BLTs you ever tasted.


----------

